
London Startup Launching Visa Card for Spending Bitcoin and Ethereum - ultimatejman
https://www.standard.co.uk/business/a-london-startup-is-launching-a-debit-card-that-lets-you-spend-bitcoin-and-ethereum-a3691471.html
======
samnwa
There are multiple companies doing this. Check out TenX and Monaco for
example.

------
adammck
Is anyone actually spending Bitcoin? Given the ludicrous growth, it seems
prudent to just leave it in the bank.

~~~
cdoxsey
Prudent and Bitcoin are two words that don't belong in the same sentence. You
never know when and if you're in a bubble until its too late, but the
ludicrous growth isn't a good sign of stability.

~~~
JosephRedfern
Either way, the "correct" way to spend BTC/ETH doesn't seem to be via a series
of transactions made via a VISA, does it? Why would go not go directly via an
exchange?

~~~
CyberDildonics
How does selling at an exchange, eating a 1.5% fee, waiting 4-5 business days
for your ACH transfer to clear, then using that money in the bank to send a
payment to pay a normal credit card bill get you want you want faster, easier
and cheaper?

With this, you can escape large parts of the banking system and control more
of your own money in a more granular way if you choose to.

------
corford
I'm wondering how long it will be until Revolut fully commit to supporting BTC
on their cards.

------
hacker_9
_" The Visa card, which will be issued by Gibraltar-based pre-paid card
provider Wavecrest, will be linked to an app that allows users to buy and hold
cryptocurrencies through the LBX exchange. Customers will also be able to
withdraw money using the card. Cryptocurrencies will be converted to sterling
at the time of withdrawal."_

Great, so I can put in £200 at the start of the day before work, then when it
gets to lunch and the bitcoin market is currently crashing, I can withdraw my
full savings now valued at £2 and buy half a sandwich, bargain!

~~~
mpeg
Bitcoin has never, even in the biggest crashes, gone down 100x in value.

It has gone up 100x in a few years, though.

~~~
buchanaf
Heck, I would simply be worried about a 1x drop.

~~~
colecut
Only until you have 5x or so gains

~~~
hndamien
1x is 100%, I believe they were telling a very witty joke.

~~~
colecut
I get it, and it's a good one..

But really, if you are at all worried about losing all your money in crypto,
then you should only invest a little, and.. sell 50% once you 2x.. or sell 20%
once you 5x... depending on how worried/patient you are.

or any combination you're comfortable with so that losing "1x" will not put
you worse than you started.

Can't afford a whole bitcoin? Buy a half, or a quarter, or an eigth and apply
the same strategy..

Yeah, of course it could go to zero before you gain, but really, it's not
looking like it. There has not been a better investment opportunity in our
lifetime as what we're seeing now.

I think it's crazy that so many people who know about it are still hesitant to
put even a modest amount in for fun.

